# CQHAM.RU

## Llll

:Smile:  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=9094 
          (    100 ),          :Smile:  


http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...80cf1f8#212743
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=215244#215244


http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=218793#218793

          150         16  1859   http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=304705#304705 

 :Smile:  ,            .  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=318075#318075 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=318635#318635             .          .      ,      .        ,      :Smile:   :Smile:  .     

  RQ-46S  http://www.quad.ru/production/standart.php       ,   ?  :!:

----------


## Llll

> ,  ,              . ..............                         ,    !


              ,     ,                   (0,8  2 )  . 
              ,               .   -            17 ,

----------


## UR3IQO

, !

    -          ...




> ?


   -     (6 , 3.  20, 3.  15, 4.  10).

  :

 ". " ( )      

 ". " ()       (  )

 ". ." ()    ( ),    ,    

 ". "  ,      (          ).

   ...

   -     ,     (   RQ-23 - " "   )...

----------


## ua4dt

, , !    ,    ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Llll

> ,    ?


  ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## UT1LW

,   .     .      " ".

----------


## UA8U

> 


       ?    .           ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> .


       .           ,   .        ?




> ,   OH8X   ,           ?


  ,    ,   ,    ( ).     OH8X?

----------


## UA8U

> ""   -   .


       ,   .     ""  ,     2 ,  .       ""   ?




> -    ,


  :Smile:

----------


## ua3ahm

40 .     -   .   :
-  ;
-  ;
-3  4 ;
-     ;
-    ;
    -.    ?

----------

UA8U

----------

> ,


     ! :Smile: 
     .   - ,  ! :Smile: 
 -  ! :Super:

----------

Llll

----------


## UA8U

> ,     9  ,       2200$ -    .


 :  ,     ,      :Smile:

----------

Llll

----------

Llll

----------


## R3VA

> ,     ,






> 9  ,       2200$


     "" ...     :Wink:

----------


## R6DX

RQ46S   2006 ,   2016  ,    RQ ,    . 

        .    ,   
   ,    4 .        . 

      .  ,   -. !

----------

Llll

----------


## UA8U

> ,  ,  22$.


  RQ-46S,   ,  73 .,   ~ 1150$.   2200    .   1150   ,  ,       "",      ""  , .

----------


## 240

.
          .
   ,     .
   ,     .

----------


## ur4qrc

,   ? :Razz:

----------


## UA7D

> ,   ,


 !  ,     ,    ,   .    ,     ,  . ,     ,    . :Neutral: P/S            .

----------


## RL1L

*Victor*,
  ( )    ,  ,       ,  ,      ,      ,       ,   ,     .    ,        ,          ,        ,   .

----------


## rn1qa

-   .;
     .
    -      (?)    /        .. 
       .      .       :   ,   ,   .

----------

